# Hilfe! Probleme beim Teichbau / Substrat



## laris (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich baue seit einigen Wochen meinen Teich. Wahnsinnig clever habe ich einfach drauf los gebaut, ohne mich vorab großartig einzulesen. Blöde Idee - aber das lest ihr hier bestimmt nicht das erste mal. 

Geplant war: 
-Nierenförmig 
-Fischbesatz
-keine Folie sichtbar 
-rund 6x6 Meter
-maximale Tiefe etwas über einem Meter 

Nun, Loch ist gebuddelt, 500g Vlies und 1mm PVC Folie sind verlegt. 

Mein weiterer Plan war wie folgt:
schwarze Krallmatten an allen (recht steilen) Wänden, diese dann mit Sand (recht grob, ca 2mm) auffüllen. Partiell Groben Kies aufbringen. Umrandung mit Bruchsteinplatten. Ich habe mit Absicht die schwarze Matte gewählt, weil mir das grün nicht gefallen hat. 

Gestern wurde mir dann schmerzlich klar, das wird nichts. Aber so gar nicht. Die schwarzen groben Matten halten den Sand überhaupt gar nicht, sobald Wasser ins Spiel kommt. Der Sand rutscht entlang der Folie herunter und sammelt sich am tiefsten Punkt.  Verfluchte Schwerkraft, die hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm. 

Nachdem der größte Frust verflogen ist, grüble ich nun darüber, wie das ganze zu retten ist. In der Folge lese ich nun seit Stunden hier im Forum - besser spät als nie. 

Gelernt habe ich nun unter anderem: 
(Abgesehen davon, dass man ab dem 2ten Spatenstich alles hätte anders machen sollen) 

-die meisten verwenden die deutlich feineren grünen Ufermatten
-Lehmhaltiger Sand eignet sich wohl besser? 

Nun hoffe ich auf Ratschläge. Wie kann ich das Projekt retten? 

a) die grünen Ufermatten auf den oberen 30-50cm, Rest der Folie kahl lassen? 
b) den Sand mit Zement vermischt in die Matten einbringen? 
c) ...? 


Ich bin dankbar für jeden guten Tipp.  
Ich hänge mal Fotos an - die sandige Brühe (Regen) wird morgen abgepumpt. 

Zu den Fotos: ja, mittig an den flachen stellen liegt Vlies IM Teich unterm Sand. Laut Verkäufer ok - auch ein Fehler? 

Vorab schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Laris
Willkommen hier im Forum!

Sand brauchst du nur da, wo Pflanzen wachsen sollen. Ansonsten ist die Matte als Schutz für die Folie vor UV Strahlung und Eis gedacht, wird also nur am Rand benötigt. 

Es gibt Ufermatten mit Pflanztaschen, wenn Du im schrägen noch Pflanzen setzen möchtest und das Substrat abrutscht.
http://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teiche/Ufer-Bautechnik/Taschenmatten-fuer-Steilwaende/

Aber mein Rat, auch wenn es frustrierend ist: Wasser und Folie raus und dann mit dem Spaten das Profil ändern (Stufen) und ggf. noch tiefer gehen. Sonst machst Du das spätestens in 2 Jahren...

Grüße, Knut


----------



## laris (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Knut,

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Ist es also durchaus üblich, die Folie unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche "kahl" zulassen? Zumindest in den relativ steilen Bereichen?

Worauf beruht der Ratschlag, besser das Profil zu ändern? Weil ich zu vielen "steile" Schrägen habe, welche schwer zu bepflanzen sind, oder gibt es allgemein noch ein gravierenderes Problem bei meinem Profil?

Im "vorderen" Bereich habe ich links und rechts mit je zwei (wohl etwas knapp geratenen) Stufen gearbeitet, zudem ist es dort allgemein nicht so steil. Hinten sah ich keine Alternative zu den steilen Wänden, um trotz des kleinen Grundrisses ausreichen Tiefe zu erreichen.

Nochmals Danke für deine Mühe,
Laris


----------



## muh.gp (30. Juni 2016)

Hi Laris,

so schlecht sieht das doch gar nicht aus, aber...


wenn die Folie ausreicht, würde ich auch nochmals zum Spaten greifen. Lieber steil nach unten und etwas tiefer (1,5 Meter ist so ein Mindestmaß bei Fischhaltung). Mit den Schrägen fängst du nicht allzu viel an... außerdem, wenn das Teichfieber mal ausbricht, bist du nach ein paar Jahren ohnehin wieder am graben... 
auch die Flachzone würde ich zumindest mittig noch etwas tiefer gestalten, dann hast du einen Bereich, in dem sich das Wasser schön erwärmt und die Fische sich gerne zum sonnen aufhalten.
in Sachen Folie, ja, es ist normal, dass die Folie unter Wasser unbedeckt bleibt. Ist auch nicht schlimm, sondern fast besser, da sich da sehr schnell ein Biofilm bildet, der Nährstoffe abbaut und die schwarze Folie sehr schnell überdeckt. Zudem lieben es die Fische daran zu knabbern.
bei deiner Form sind zudem Falten fast unvermeidbar. Hier rate ich dir diese mit Innotec oder ähnlichem zu verkleben bevor du befüllst um Schmutzecken zu vermeiden.
zur Randgestaltung bieten sich Ufermatten regelrecht an, denn sie bieten nicht nur Schutz, sondern werden auch im Laufe der Zeit eine wunderschöne grüne Fläche. Zudem lassen sich Falten im Randbereich wunderbar damit kaschieren. Ich liebe diese Teile. Schau aber mal im Netz, denn es gibt deutlich günstigere Anbieter als der oben genannte und die Qualität ist identisch.
den Sand und die Steine würde ich nur dort einbringen, wo konkret bepflanzt wird. Mit der Zeit versottet der Sand und bereitet Probleme. Rein von der Optik ist es ohnehin nur anfangs attraktiv, denn auch hier wird die Biologie für eine Bepflanzung sorgen.
wenn du an Fische denkst, dann ziehe noch einen Bodenablauf in deine Überlegungen mit ein (das ist dann schon fast die Königsklasse, aber der Tag wird kommen, an dem du dafür dankbar bist...)
So, dass mal als erste Tipps. Ziemlich viel Aufwand, aber es könnte sich lohnen. Vielleicht findest du ja in meinem Bauthread ein paar Anregungen, der Link ist in meiner Signatur. Ohnehin bieten die Berichte vom Bau der Teiche viele Ideen, manchmal fast schon zu viele...

Am Schluss noch ein Fragen von mir. Mit wieviel Liter Volumen planst du? Wie wird gefiltert? Welche Fische sollen den in den Teich?

Ansonsten viel Erfolg mit dem weiteren Bau und bisher hast du doch schon sehr viel richtig gemacht...


----------



## laris (30. Juni 2016)

Guten Abend,

auch dir vielen lieben Dank für die ausführliche und hilfreiche Antwort. Das Wasser habe ich eben bereits abgepumpt sowie 80% des Sandes entfernt - die Folie nochmal zu entfernen ist nun auch kein riesen Akt mehr.

Das heißt, aktueller Plan:

Restlicher Sand raus, dann Folie uns Vlies raus und wie vor dir beschrieben nacharbeiten. Die Folie steht noch ein gutes Stück über, ich glaube ich habe da noch genug Spielraum. Morgen werden dann grüne Ufermatten und Kleber für die Falten besorgt. Meinen großen Haufen groben Sand... den streue ich in die Fugen meiner Auffahrt.

Zu deinen Fragen:
Ich gehe grob von 10-12.000 Liter aus. Als Filter habe ich einen CBF-350B besorgt, 38Watt UFC Klärer sowie eine Jebao 10.000l 85Watt Pumpe!
Was die Fische angeht, habe ich noch keinen genauen Plan. Etwas Farbe sollten sie haben, ansonsten bin ich da für alles offen. Koi, Stör oder sonstige "Fische für Fortgeschrittene" sind NICHT geplant  gerne etwas heimisches.

Zur Ufermatte hätte ich noch eine Frage: darf es da das günstige Modell sein, dass auf einer Art dünnem Tuch befestigt ist, oder sollte es besser die Variante auf dickerem Vlies sein?

Phu - Stimmung hebt sich langsam wieder, bin etwas beruhig  ich hatte irgendwie die krampfhafte Vorstellung die ganze Folie abdecken zu müssen.


----------



## muh.gp (30. Juni 2016)

Freut mich, dass wir doch wieder aus dem "Loch" besser gesagt wieder hinein bekommen haben...  Mit Sand kann man ja so viel anfangen... da fällt dir bestimmt was ein  

In die Ufermatten würde ich lieber ein paar Euro mehr investieren... ich habe meine mit der Folie verklebt und da sollten sie schon ein paar Jährchen halten.

Ich hatte meine von hier, da gibt es auch verschiedene Breiten:

http://www.teichfolie-onlineshop.de...fuer-Teichrandgestaltung-65cm-breit::369.html

Deine Besatzplanung erscheint sinnvoll, aber ob du das durchhältst... schauen wir mal. Jetzt greif erstmal zum Spaten.

Und nicht vergessen: ausführlich berichten und Bilder einstellen. Ich habe dadurch so manchen Fehler noch in der Bauphase vermeiden können!


----------



## laris (1. Juli 2016)

So! 

Kleines Update: 
Der Teich ist nun zu 95% Leer. Heute Abend mache ich noch alles mit dem Gartenschlauch sauber, dann kommt die Folie raus. 
Am Wochenende schaue ich dann mal, wie stark ich das Profil noch ändern kann, ohne eine neue Folie kaufen zu müssen. 

Die Ufermatte aus dem Post über mir ist ebenfalls passend bestellt, Sand liegt bereit. Es gab ausschließlich gewaschenen Sand, ohne Lehmanteil. Ich hole daher morgen noch reinen Lehm (öko Baustoffhandel, haben damit auch meine Wände verputzt) und mische den bei. 

Etwas unsicher bin ich noch beim Kleber für die Ufermatten. Muss es der sauteure Adheseal sein? Haftet der wirklich auf PP? Oder geht auch ein anderer Kleber auf MS Polymer Basis? Die Haftung auf PP wird fast überall ausgeschlossen - daraus besteht aber ja die Unterseite der Ufermatte...

freundliche Grüße! 
Laris


----------



## samorai (1. Juli 2016)

Hier mal noch andere Ratschläge zu Ufermatte;
Ich habe eine Ufermatte in der Breite von 60cm gekauft und 15 cm davon abgeschnitten und als "Pflanztaschen" wieder angeschweißt (kann man auch verkleben) alle 10 cm und nur senkrechte Nähte, dadurch wachsen die Wurzeln durch und schwimmen frei im Wasser und können Nährstoffe aufnehmen. Schwimmt die Matte auf, wurden Steine mit eingelegt, die nicht durch die Taschen rutschen.
Zur Kapillarsperre; Die Ufermatte saugt sehr stark, um das Absaugen des Teichwassers einhalt zu gebieten schlägt man die Teichfolie über die Ufermatte zurück ca. 2 cm das reicht aus, bei höheren Ufer wie das umgebene Terrain.
Ist das umgebene Terrain gleich hoch wie das Ufer legt man einen Schlauch zwischen Ufermatte und umgeschlagener Folie. Als Umrandung werden dann oft Platten oder Holz verwendet, die ein wenig über den Schlauch und Folie überstehen lassen.
Das Ziel ist dann ein Gefälle weg vom Teich zubekommen, dann erst die Folie abschneiden.
        
Auf einer Ufermatte wächst alles was versamt werden kann (wenn Du warten kannst) . Tuja, __ Farne,Pappeln, Weiden usw. sei auf eine Vielzahl nicht gepflanzter "Wucherer" gefasst.


----------



## BumbleBee (1. Juli 2016)

Hi Laris, 

sei froh, dass Du die Kurve gekriegt hast BEVOR Wasser, Steine, Pflanzen, Fische und alles drin ist  Ich hab für meinen Teich damals einen "Profi" beauftragt, yay das ging total in die Hose. Ich hab so gut ich konnte nachgebessert, jedoch sind größtenteils die schrägen Wände geblieben, der größte Schwachsinn vor dem Herrn. Nimmt Volumen, hält aber nix an Substrat, damit auch keine Pflanzen. Verschenkter Platz. Mach das nicht. Buddel die Wände senkrecht und mach deutliche Stufen rein. Auf die oberen Stufen gibste Substrat und rinn mitte Pflanzen! Wenn Du Dir an der Vorderkante der Stufen noch nen kleinen Wall baust, bzw zur nächst höheren Stufe hin abfallend, rutscht auch nix in die Tiefe. Oder befestigst den Rand mit einigen größeren Steinen (Zwischenräume ausfüllen).

Unterwasser brauchste für nen Fischteich die Folie eigentlich nicht verkleiden. Ich hab bei mir nur im Randbereich die Ufermatten (grün) verbaut und die noch nicht einmal verklebt, sondern oben nur "verklemmt" und seitlich miteinander vernäht (nur die Matten, nicht am Untergrund) ... sieht recht natürlich aus und wuchert schnell zu. 

Den Sand würde ich als Substrat nehmen, zumindest im Flachwasser. Ich hab Estrichsand genommen, mit Düngekegel als Starthilfe, geht super. 

Ein genereller Tip: Überleg Dir lieber noch zwei Tage länger, ob Du nicht doch eines Tages bei Koi landen könntest...(Stör würd ich mir komplett aus dem Kopf schlagen, die sind nix für nen Gartenteich im Normalformat). Du bist jetzt an dem Punkt, wo Du noch entsprechend ausbauen kannst. 
Ich (und sooooo viele andere Teichbekloppte hier) fing an mit "ich will im Teich NUR Pflanzen", ...und dann "och vielleicht doch ein paar Fischchen, aber nur GANZ KLEINE" ....über "Boah DER Koi ist aber ECHT aussergewöhnlich schön"! ...bis hin zu "Näääää, der arme Koi kann doch nicht alleine leben!" ... Und *bäm* haste nen Koiteich. Und fängst an umzubauen, weil es ja eigentlich ganz anders geplant war. 
Glaub mir, ich weiss wovon ich rede  Bei mir fängt der Umbau nächstes Jahr an.

Mach´s besser.  Jetzt isses noch so leicht...


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo Laris,
Du hast ein schönes Teichkonzept, und auch einen schönen Teich angefangen ! An Deine Terasse hast Du eine große Pflanzfläche geplant, und auch ein sinnvolles Substrat verwendet, das ist toll !
Bei Fischen hätte ich persönlich ein Steilufer oder einen Steg geplant (um die auch aus der Nähe zu sehen zu kriegen) - das ist jetzt keine Kritik, sondern eine Anregung, so lange Du noch nicht mit Randgestaltung etc fertig bist . Solche Steilufer gibt es in Teichen der "freien Natur" eher nicht, daher sind sie auch nicht jedermanns Wunsch.
Hinsichtlich Technik gibt es eine Fraktion, die auch noch Rohre im Teich verbuddelt, und "Filterschächte" baut , das würde in Deinem Fall in sehr viel Arbeit und Zeit ausarten, und es läßt sich auch anders lösen . Eine Diskussion darüber würde den thread in eine neue Richtung lenken, also begrabe ich das mal.
Wichtig wäre in Deinem Fall so etwas wie eine "Kapillarsperre". Die Folie am Teichrand sollte also nicht vom anliegenden Garten überwuchert werden (im Interesse eines hohen Füllstandes und wenig Wasserverlust über den Teichrand in den Garten - das kann man auch anders sehen). Eine senkrecht aufgestellte Folie hat sich da bewährt. Man läßt sie tatsächlich oberhalb Bodenniveau hinausschauen, und sorgt auch dafür, dass nichts darüber wächst. Es gibt viele elegante Lösungen, die einem da das Leben leichter machen (Steinwälle, und andere Dinge). Leider kann ich nicht hier Dinge einstellen, die ich als Anregung aus dem Forum heruntergeladen habe, also such' bitte selbst nach Randgestaltung/Kapillarsperre. Mein erstes Bild zeigt eine NG-Klemmleiste, die nicht toll angebracht ist (auch schlechte Beispiele helfen ). Die anderen beiden zeigen, wie man eine Kapillarsperre anlegen kann. Den Grobkies würde ich heutzutage weglassen. Das "Braune" im zweiten Bild ist Lava, das würde sich auch für Deine Flachzone anbieten (wenn Du sie als Filterauslauf nutzt). Die Ufermatte o. ä. würde ich nur mit Sand beschweren, und nicht festkleben.
       .


----------



## mitch (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo Laris,



laris schrieb:


> Muss es der sauteure Adheseal sein?


==> Sikaflex 221 wird auch von vielen hier genommen.



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich Technik gibt es eine Fraktion, die auch noch Rohre im Teich verbuddelt


also ein Bodenablauf der zu einem Pumpenschacht geht ist nie verkehrt und hat den Vorteil leichter an die Pumpe zu kommen / keinen Schlauch im Teich zu haben .......... oder irgendwann mal einen Filterschacht dranzubauen 

den Bodenablauf hätte ich auch gleich beim ersten mal mit einbauen sollen.

wenn du von deinen Pflanzzonen gleich steiler in die Tiefe gehst wächst dir der Teich auch nicht so schnell (Zeit ist relativ beim Teichbau) zu

den Lehm musst du nicht unbedingt dem Sand untermischen, partiell an die Stellen wo Pflanzen hinkommen und mit dem Sand abdecken


 das wird bestimmt ein schöner Teich


----------



## laris (2. Juli 2016)

Auch euch dreien vielen Dank für die Ratschläge und Anregungen. 

Die Idee mit den selbstgemachten Taschen in der Ufermatte ist super, wird definitiv umgesetzt. Die Ufer Bilder von Samorai sind ein Traum, trifft genau mein Geschmack. 

Jetzt hänge ich tatsächlich ein wenig in der Luft und kann mich nicht entscheiden, wie es weiter gehen soll. Etwas nacharbeiten ist auf jeden Fall drin - große Erdarbeiten gehen aber nur mit neuer Folie oder ich schweiße ein Stück an. Zudem habe ich bei senkrechten Wänden bedenken, ob die denn auch ohne Verstärkung auf Dauer halten. 
Ich informiere mich noch ein wenig bevor ich entscheide wie es weiter geht, regnet ohnehin.   Bloß nicht noch ein undurchdachter Plan  

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden! 
freundliche Grüße
Laris


----------



## laris (2. Juli 2016)

Folie ist raus, Vlies ebenso. Nun wird gebuddelt solange es nicht regnet 

Edit: Ich mach's dann jetzt ordentlich. Tiefer, hinten steiler, bessere Stufen, vermutlich Bodenablauf. 
Zwei Fragen, bei denen mir die Suche dann doch sehr durchwachsene Antworten geliefert hat: 
-Kann ich risikolos einen Streifen Folie mit Kaltschweissmittel anfügen, oder sollte ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und 400€ in neue Folie investieren? Bekommt man das als Laie dicht angefügt? 
-steile Wände ohne Beton oder ähnliches, einfach nur gegraben - hält das?


----------



## mitch (2. Juli 2016)

laris schrieb:


> steile Wände ohne Beton oder ähnliches, einfach nur gegraben - hält das?


wenn du festen gewachsenen boden hast dann kann man schon steiler in die tiefe gehen
z.B. so in etwa


 

 



sonst ist Unterstützung mit Beton/Zement/Armierung(Estrichgitter/Hasendraht) angesagt

da die Folie neu ist sollte das Anfügen eines Streifens mit Kaltschweissmittel recht problemlos sein






laris schrieb:


> vermutlich Bodenablauf.




 

 ist eigentlich recht einfach einzubauen


----------



## laris (2. Juli 2016)

So, kleiner Zwischenstand. Ich bin nicht so weit gekommen wie ich das gerne hätte, aber der Anfang ist gemacht.

Gut, dass ich Lehm besorgt habe, obwohl ich hier auf etlichen Tonnen sitze  war mir bislang irgendwie verborgen geblieben.

Ich habe die Terassen erweitert und vergrößert. Da werde ich noch irgendwie mit Magerbeton nachhelfen, ist mir aktuell zu bröselig.

Bisher offensichtliche Fehler?

freundliche Grüße
Laris


----------



## mitch (2. Juli 2016)

laris schrieb:


> Bisher offensichtliche Fehler?


nö


----------



## samorai (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo Laris!
Noch ein paar Tipp's!
Denke an zwei oder drei Stufen mit leichtem Gegengefälle garantiert Dir ein Unfallfreies einsteigen, wir werden nicht jünger.
Kaltschweißen gibt es nicht, Du meinst bestimmt eine Verklebung und die führt man doppelt aus. Im Abstand von 4-5 cm, Andruckrolle verwenden und ein Brett unter legen, legst Du zwei Klebestreifen nebeneinander (zur Sicherheit).
Vorher wird die Folie mit Aceton gereinigt und wieder abgewischt, auch neue Folie.
Aceton ist ein Reinigungsmittel das schnell wieder verdunstet und den Dreck lößt.

Na Du haust ja ganz schön rein!


----------



## laris (2. Juli 2016)

Guten Abend! 

Mit Kaltschweißen meine ich soetwas:
https://www.amazon.de/Einhell-Kaltschweissmittel-800ml-PVC-Folien-ml-Dose/dp/B001154446

Meinst du das mit verklebung, oder gibt es da noch ein anderes Verfahren? 

Stufen - stimmt. Die Folie wird ja auch gut rutschig. Werden angelegt  

Ich werde zudem einen Bodenablauf verbauen, keine Lust mich in einem Jahr darüber zu ärgern, dass ich es gelassen habe. Ich hatte erst Bedenken, Vorallem im NG Forum liest man viel schlechtes, In Richtung potentielle Schwachstelle, zu großes Risiko... Hier im Forum habe ich aber eigentlich nur positives gefunden, ich glaube, ordentlich angelegt ist das "Risiko" einer Undichtigkeit sehr gering? 

freundliche Grüße
Laris


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo Laris,
Löcher in der Folie wirklich dicht zu bekommen, ist ein Thema für sich. Ein undichter Bodenablauf hat nämlich kaum negative Konsequenzen. Warum?
Durch Verdunstung verlierst Du bis zu 1 cm Wasserstand pro Tag (!) im Sommer. Durch Regen fallen wiederum 1-2 mm pro Tag im Durchschnitt in den Teich. Bei einem 30 m² großen Teich sind das täglich 300 bzw. 50 Liter. Eine "Tropfstelle" fällt da einfach nicht auf. Erst eine sehr grobe Undichtigkeit könnte Sand aus der "Teichgründung" in tiefere Erdschichten spülen, und selbst das würde die Folie noch ausgleichen. 
Allein diese Fakten und der Umstand, dass ohne Teich an derselben Stelle im Garten mehr Wasser durch Niederschläge versickern würde, sollten einen zum Bau eines BA ermuntern . Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass er dicht wird !


----------



## laris (4. Juli 2016)

Klingt beruhigend. Blöderweise läuft im hinteren Bereich ein Rohr mitten durch den Teich. Verbindet Dachrinnen und Kanalisation. (Foto)

Das erschwert die Verlegung der Rohre ein wenig, zudem kann ich dort natürlich auch nicht mehr tiefer gehen. Ärgerlich! 
Ich werde die Rohre des Ablaufs wohl unter dem Regenwasserrohr durchführen. Bekomme momentan leider meinen Aushub nicht abgefahren, stockt daher etwas. Mini Update anbei  
freundliche Grüße
Laris


----------



## mitch (4. Juli 2016)

laris schrieb:


> Blöderweise läuft im hinteren Bereich ein Rohr mitten durch den Teich


dann mach halt dort ne Flachzone hin, wir sind ja flexibel wie Folie  beim teichbauen


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juli 2016)

Schönes Teichlein wird das!
Und super, dass Du einen Bodenablauf einbaust- wirst es nicht bereuen.
Vielleicht noch einen Kg 110 Flansch für einen Rohrskimmer und einen oder zwei Flansche für die Rückläufe vom Filter in KG 110.

Dann musst Du später bei einer eventuellen Filterbastelei (es soll ja immer was zu tun geben) nicht mehr an den fertigen Teich ran!


----------



## laris (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo ThorstenC! 
Dann müsste ich für den Skimmer die Folie an einer weiteren Stelle durchbrechen, richtig? Oder gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, bei der man den Bodenablauf nutzt? 

Spricht denn was dagegen, den Rücklauf vom Filter einfach fröhlich von oben ins Wasser plätschern zu lassen? Nervt das die Fische?  


Kleines Update im Anhang! 
freundliche Grüße
Laris


----------



## mitch (6. Juli 2016)

laris schrieb:


> Spricht denn was dagegen, den Rücklauf vom Filter einfach fröhlich von oben ins Wasser plätschern zu lassen? Nervt das die Fische?


Hi Laris,
die Fische wohl weniger, aber möglicherweise dich + deine Nachbarn wenn es abends ruhig ist.
Vielleicht besteht ja die Möglichkeit den Rücklauf auf die Wasseroberfläche herunterzulegen.
Die 2 Stufen zur Tiefzone brauchst du doch ned wirklich .



laris schrieb:


> für den Skimmer die Folie an einer weiteren Stelle durchbrechen


so schlimm ist das nicht, dafür hättest du dann aber alles sehr gut vorbereitet für einen erfolgreichen Start.


----------



## laris (7. Juli 2016)

Hallo Mitch, 

Die Stufen haben bisher sehr gut dabei geholfen, den Aushub aus dem Loch zu schaffen, haben sich jetzt schon ausgezahlt  

Jetzt habe ich vor mehr als einer Stunde angefangene mich ins Thema "Skimmer" einzulesen - bin aber irgendwie plötzlich in Richtung "Vorfilter" (welcher - oder selber bauen..) abgedriftet. 

Nun bin ich also noch nicht viel schlauer als vorher - morgen nochmal weiter lesen. Keinen Schimmer von wo hier der Wind kommt.. Saugt mir so ein Skimmer auch die armen kleinen __ Wasserläufer etc weg? 

Ebenfalls noch nicht zufrieden bin ich mit dem Thema Frost. Hatte überlegt das KG Rohr vom Bodenablauf auf den letzten Metern mit einer Rohrbegleitheizung auszustatten. 

freundliche Grüße
Laris


----------



## laris (7. Juli 2016)

Kleines Update! 
Bin nun auf etwa 110cm, möchte nochmal 20cm tiefer. 
Der Bereich um das Rohr wird sich noch von der Stufe hin zu einer Terasse entwickeln. Dieses Wochenende schaffe ich wohl nicht viel, nächste Woche wollte ich dann hoffentlich mal mit dem buddeln fertig werden. 
Grüße,
Laris


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo Laris,
Hauptwindrichtung ist bei uns üblicherweise aus Westen (sofern er nicht umgelenkt wird durch schräg stehende Häuser etc), damit ist man im Osten am besten mit einem Skimmer bedient.
Im Skimmer landen neben Pflanzenresten, aufschwimmenden Algen, Staubblättern etc auch __ Wasserläufer & Co. Von den Tieren landen die wenigsten unschuldig darin, und Wasserläufer können sogar __ fliegen.
Eine Filterung des Skimmerwassers ist hilfreich, aber nicht unbedingt nötig. Ich habe festgestellt, dass man den Skimmerkorb regelmäßig leeren muß, dennoch ein sehr großer Teil des vom Skimmer Angesaugtem nicht im Skimmerkorb verbleibt. Aus meiner Sicht ist daher beides richtig - Skimmerwassser filtern, oder nicht filtern.


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo Laris,
um die Hauptwindrichtung festzustellen kannst du einfach ein Flatterbänder im Garten aufhängen, dann kann man relativ gut abschätzen von wo der Wind herkommt.
Bei mir ist der Skimmer z.B. an der Westseite des Teichs.


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Skimmer z.B. an der Westseite des Teichs.


Ich benötige dafür einen für jede Himmelsrichtung


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Juli 2016)

Einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer in Richtung "Filter"- per Schwerkraft.
Was Du jetzt als Filter nimmst hängt auch viel vom Geldbeutel ab.
Leider ist es oft so, dass die Leute mit "Spielgeld" gleich sich die Technik leisten können oder wollen.
Wenn man z.B. lieber Essen kauft, oder die netten Rechnungen bezahlt und das Spielgeld nicht so dicke ist, fängt man meist auch gerne mit Provisorien an....die am Ende ggf. teurer kommen durch viele Umbauten etc..

Der günstigste TF ist der von Aquaforte mit ca. 1400...1500 Euro. Dazu noch eine Spülpumpe für nen 100er..
Das ist eine Menge Geld- aber eben auch komfortabel und recht feine Filterung ohne Stress wie Siebe reinigen, Matten quetschen...

Und dieser funtioniert sicher recht gut für zwei Saugstellen...

Wenn Du für die Zukunft den Teich endgültig bauen möchtest, dann suche Dir einen Platz für ein Filterkellerchen.
am Besten in einem Schuppen oder Gartenhäuschen oder unter einer Terrasse am Teich.

Dort gehst Du mit den beiden Saugleitungen in Schwerkraft rein und bitte auch mit zwei Rückläufen in Schwerkraft per Folienflansch zurück in den Teich.
Am Besten an gegenüberliegenden Seiten.
Auf den Rückläufen wird ein Bogen aufgesteckt und das Teichwasser dreht sich langsam.
1 Skimmer reicht in der Hauptwindrichtung- vermutlich Ostseite..

Was jetzt in den Filterkeller reinkommt..da geht alles..auch Provisorien....Hauptsache beim Umbau muss man nicht mehr an den Teich ran.

Ein kleiner LH hinter dem TF wäre eine nette Sache.
Da gibt es hier im Forum nette Doku´s und Spezi´s.
Ich würde einfach die Version eines LHoS nehmen.
Luftheber ohne Schacht mit einer Bodendruckdose- ca. 2m lang...in KG125 oder 160??
Teich4you baut gerade und will den LH so bauen.

Im Winter lasse ich bei Frost die Filteranlage stark gedrosselt durchlaufen mit 30W-Membranpumpe über den LH.
Dann friert kein Rohr und nix ein.

Abwasser vom TF aus dem Filterkeller muss noch entsorgt werden....da geht ggf. bei passenden Boden auch ein Sickerschacht, aus dem man bequem den Schmodder mal rausschippen kann.

Es kann gut sein, dass wir Deinen Teich jetzt mit der Technik erschlagen......
Aber viele bauen erst den Teich, wollen oder müssen dann filtern und versenken die Pumpen im Wasser, gepumpte Filterankagen aus dem Baumarkt....sind diese dann irgendwann leid..
Und bauen irgendwann neu.

Du kannst auch die Folienflansche (Skimmer, BA, Rückläufe) im Teich fertig machen und verschließen (KG Rohr eingeklebt und Flexkappe, KG mit Muffe eingeklebt und Stopfen drauf...)
Bei Bedarf kannst Du dann dort immer später ran und das Geldsäckel gegen einen passenden Filter tauschen.


----------



## laris (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo ThorstenC, 

Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Beitrag. 
Ich wollte den Bodenablauf jetzt erstmal in einer eingegrabenen Regentonne enden lassen, die als Vorfilter dienen wird. Von dort dann weiterhin via Schwerkraft in den vorhandenen Filter & UVC, von dort dann in eine weitere Tonne, von der aus die vorhandenen 10.000L Pumpe in den Teich Rückführt. Über einen niedrigen kleinen Wasserfall.
Wenn ich dann im nächsten Jahr Langweile habe, gibt's ein Upgrade für die Filteranlage. Für einen schicken Filterkeller, wie ich ihn hier im Forum jetzt schon öfter gesehen habe, fehlt mir der Platz. Was ihr auf meinen Fotos seht, ist mehr oder weniger der komplette Garten.  

Was den Luftheber angeht muss ich mich nochmal einlesen. 
Für den Skimmer sieht es schlecht aus. Habe am Wochenende den Wind beobachtet... Um den Sinnvoll zu positionieren wäre ein gewaltiger Aufwand nötig. (bezüglich Verrohrung) 
Rückläufe werde ich wohl einkleben. Ich mache die Tage mal eine stümperhafte Skizze. 

So. Am Wochenende wie erwartet nix geschafft, heute ein Mini Fortschritt. Weitere 500kg Boden sind raus - zieht sich..

Grüße!


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Juli 2016)

Wenn Du Platz hast für 2 Tonnen und den alten Filter, dann kannst Du ja gleich das Kellerchen ausgraben.
Kommt vermutlich später irgendwann sowieso.

In den Keller 
Rein 
1x BA und 1x Skimmer KG 110
Dickes Leerrohr für Strom..
Trinkwasser Anschluss oder vom Brunnen
Raus 
2x Rückläufe KG 110 gegenüber liegend zum Teich
1x KG 110 TF Abwasser

Filterkellerchen unter der Holzterrasse oder wo die Gartenbank steht...oder dort, wo die Tonnen verbuddelt werden  sollten.
 Dann kann man in den vier Wänden alles entspannt mal umbauen und probieren. ..


----------



## laris (12. Juli 2016)

Ich mache die Tage mal ein Foto von "oben", dann kann man die Platzverhältnisse etwas besser einschätzen, ist wirklich eng. Unter der Holzterasse ist leider ein riesen Fundament.
Ich verbuddel die Tonnen erstmal nur.

Ich skizziere morgen mal, wo ich mir die (wohl erstmal toten) Rückläufe gedacht habe.

Frischwasser direkt am Teich wäre super, dafür müsste ich aber meine Pflasterung auf vielen Metern aufnehmen... Werde ich wohl immer den Gartenschlauch abrollen müssen 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit der Kombination grüne Ufermatte + Hund? Schützt diese die Folie bei kurzen Ausflügen ins Wasser ausreichend? Eigentlich hatte ich geplant, dem Hund den Teich zu verbieten. FALLS die Ufermatten jedoch genug Schutz bieten (im flachen Bereich dann vollflächig) überdenke ich das nochmal. Extra vermörteln oder ähnliches wollte ich wegen dem Hund jetzt nicht, das hat keine Priorität.


----------



## troll20 (12. Juli 2016)

Also weder unser Golden Retriever noch der Jack Russel, haben es geschafft unsere Folie zu durchbohren 
Das einzigste was für mich für die Ufermatte oder alles andere sprechen würde , ist das der Biofilm dann nicht so glatt ist und die Hundis bei rauskommen nicht weg rutschen.


----------



## muh.gp (23. Juli 2016)

Hi Laris,

Lebst du noch und was macht dein Loch? Hoffe, dass alles läuft. Berichte mal wieder!


----------



## laris (24. Juli 2016)

Guten Abend!

Jau - alles gut soweit.
Es gab seit meinem letzten Post nur noch kleine Fortschritte muss ich leider zugeben. Mir fehlte um ehrlich zu sein einfach etwas die Motivation und es war ja auch so warm... 

Ich habe nun Bodenablauf, KG Rohre, Tangit und Dichtmasse hier, diese Woche geht es auf jeden Fall weiter - Inklusive Fotos!


----------



## laris (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Wochenziel verfehlt  naja, immerhin ging es weiter. Ich bin nun auf 1,25m Wassertiefe. Bringt es mir einen echten Mehrwert, nochmal gute 20cm tiefer zu gehen? Mein Teich liegt im übrigen fast den ganzen Tag in der Sonne, mit Schatten ist da nichts...

Nächste Frage - Sollte der Grund des Teiches relativ eben sein, oder zum Bodenablauf hin abfallend?

Wenn ich mir meine eigenen Fotos jetzt so ansehe, habe ich das Gefühl, bei meinem Profil wird es eine gewaltige Menge große Falten geben 

freundliche Grüße,
Laris


----------



## mitch (31. Juli 2016)

laris schrieb:


> bei meinem Profil wird es eine gewaltige Menge große Falten geben


wenn du die Stufen zum Tiefbereich nicht brauchst werden es weniger Falten werden.


----------



## mitch (31. Juli 2016)

laris schrieb:


> Sollte der Grund des Teiches relativ eben sein, oder zum Bodenablauf hin abfallend?


etwas abfallend kann nicht schaden


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Laris,
die Ideen mit den Stufen, und dem steil abfallenden Tiefenbereich sind gut . Du würdest auch bei einem "flachen" Teichprofil viel an der Folie "zuppeln" müssen, mach Dir da keine zu großen Illusionen.
Ich habe (sagen wir mal lieber: meine Helfer haben das mit mir ) sogar mit "Badewanne", Hang in der Nachbarschaft und Sträucher in unmittelbarer Umgebung die Folie verlegt bekommen. Das hast Du anderswo bestimmt schon besser gesehen, dennoch funktioniert es seit 7 Jahren. Stufen zum Einstieg zwecks Teichpflege finde ich gut, ich würde sie allerdings befestigen. Ansonsten trittst Du sie breit, wenn Du mal auf die Kante gerätst.


----------

